
What Silicon Valley Could Learn from Columbus, Ohio - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/5/22/what-silicon-valley-could-learn-from-columbus-ohio/10158/view.aspx
======
phony_identity
Why stop at Ohio? It's a lot cheaper in South Dakota. But why choose S.D. when
Poland is such a good deal? And Poland is outragously expensive compared to
Jakarta. Although those Jakarta snobs really can get on your nerves... Tunisia
is the answer.

I just don't think you're trying hard enough.

------
wschroter
It's sweet - we're launching companies with hardly any cash and the burn/pain
isn't nearly that bad.

------
transburgh
Conditions in Columbus would make the need for capital a bit easier with low
cost talent and rent.

------
wschroter
Tunisia is deifnitely the answer.

